# The CM4DX Tip Thread!



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Post some tips and tricks that can be used for CM4DX

MY TIP: How to reboot like a boss.
1. Open Terminal Emulator
2.type su
3.accept Superuser permissions
4.type reboot
5.press enter and the phone reboots.


----------



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

Or...... just hold down the power button for two seconds until the menu pops up, select reboot and hit ok

Sent from my Droid X running the cm4dx nightlies


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

ya duh but this looks 800 times cooler


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

like a boss!

my tip is to make your drop down shade look awesome:

settings/cm settings/ interface/ statusbar tweaks /compact carrier label. and then go to interface/notification power widget/ and select hide indicator and hide scrollbar.


----------



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> ya duh but this looks 800 times cooler


rofl!

My tip is to use lock screen gesture to go straight to the app you want. It's awesome!

To do this, hit the menu button, settings, cyanogen settings, lockscreen settings, lockscreen gestures.

Once you're there hit the check box to turn them on and then choose build gestures to set them up.

It's really great. I have an F to go to facebook, a 4 to go to foursquare, And an S to open seesmic (a twitter app).


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

johnjutrasii said:


> rofl!
> 
> My tip is to use lock screen gesture to go straight to the app you want. It's awesome!
> 
> ...


nice tip, i never thot of doing that


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

For super fast reboots delete the bootanimation

system/bin/bootanimation

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> For super fast reboots delete the bootanimation
> 
> system/bin/bootanimation
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


does that take away the classic little robot skateboarding or the god awful motorola bleach white bird poop colored logo?


----------



## XDRDX (Jun 6, 2011)

It gets rid of the robot on a skateboard.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

XDRDX said:


> It gets rid of the robot on a skateboard.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. get rid of the damn bird poop logo


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

eh i disagree on the fast reboots...feel like its still the same amount of time..being that it just replaces it with the standard shitty android bootanim


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

u mean the one that goes
ANDROID
(SHINE)
ANDROID
(SHINE)
ANDROID
(SHINE)
ANDROID
(SHINE)
ANDROID
(SHINE)
ANDROID
(SHINE)
ANDROID
(SHINE)
ANDROID
(SHINE)
ANDROID
(SHINE)
ANDROID
(SHINE)
ANDROID
(SHINE)
ANDROID
(SHINE)
ANDROID
(SHINE)
ANDROID
(SHINE)


----------



## kdroidx (Jun 27, 2011)

Is there a way to reduce the screen brightness by swiping across the notification bar? I saw somewhere that someone put that you could. but i can't find the setting and i can't do it


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny (Jun 7, 2011)

kdroidx said:


> Is there a way to reduce the screen brightness by swiping across the notification bar? I saw somewhere that someone put that you could. but i can't find the setting and i can't do it


Yep, in CM settings / interface / status bar tweaks. But if you have automatic brightness selected you won't be able to select this option.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

UNhipandUNfunny said:


> Yep, in CM settings / interface / status bar tweaks. But if you have automatic brightness selected you won't be able to select this option.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Also to piggy back off of that... it took me a bit to figure out how exactly to adjust the brightness. For me I just hold it in the middle of the notification bar and slide to the left or right to adjust accordingly.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

johnjutrasii said:


> rofl!
> 
> My tip is to use lock screen gesture to go straight to the app you want. It's awesome!
> 
> ...


yes this is awesome lol i use a 4 for foursquare, right swipe to unlock, left for sounds, one P for plume, a diff P for phone, M for messages(handcent) and no ugly lockscreen


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. get rid of the damn bird poop logo


 http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?182-Droid-X-2-custom-bootlogo-I-ll-create


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> ya duh but this looks 800 times cooler


# whereis Elvis


----------



## rudyy (Jun 10, 2011)

cm settings, input settings: a long press on the search key (which i never use) launches my dialer.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?182-Droid-X-2-custom-bootlogo-I-ll-create


ya i no read the thread, the moto logo didnt work for me


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tarkus.Z said:


> # whereis Elvis


shabalaba wuh?


----------

